# female EBJD x male BGJD ?



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is a female EBJD just a pretty fish or can they breed with a " gentle" BGJD ?


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Even a gentle male will become violent during courtship with mouth grabbing and so on, she will have trouble putting up with it ebjd's are much weaker you may lose her bit of a risk i would say. And then the fry will prob not survive but thats another matter which other more experinced members would be better to comment on.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

I was hoping to grow out the 6 I have and some reg JD and breed the BG with my female from another bloodline but yeah I don't want to lose her. I've read a thread on another site how he successfully crossed a female blue to a male BG and got some to survive but that's where the thread ended so I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

EBJD x BGJD is HOW to produce more EBJDs. ) Well BGJD x BGJD works as well, but EBJD x BGJD produces more EBJD fry. But yes, the EBJD may be killed, but if they bond right away or through a short courtship then everything'd be fine.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

What size tank do you think it would take to have the best chance, and should I have other dither fish or a target fish?


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

I would recommend a 40g or there abouts. Too small and there won't be space. Too large and the JDs simply won't interact enough. Target fish definitely, definitely help. I'd add some smaller, more mellow africans. They generate competition, but won't be able to hybridize with your JDs. The competition/threat from the africans will strengthen the bond between your JDs.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

So, a 40g, mild mannered male BGJD, tough female EBJD, mellow Africans, and a close eye on them. Could work right? When is a JD breeding size? The male will have to be smaller. No ? My female is 6-7 inches. I haven't kept Africans before, could someone recommend some common ones that wont be to aggressive ?


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes mate sounds like it would work with a close eye. My female was laying eggs at 4 or 5 inches male will fert them at the same size if not smaller. Africans not sure i have only kept milawies and i wouldnt recomend them cos one will become dominant and ebjd could get damaged, hopefuly someone else will add a comment on that. :thumb:


----------

